# Anyone have a hack for resetting the check service light?



## Vegas-RoadsTTer (Mar 17, 2013)

Not the oil change warning which you can do through the MMI. An internet search says you must use a scan tool but I'm sure there is a way to hack it without using a scan tool. My wife's MB also says you need a scan tool but there is a hack around it by pushing buttons simultaneously.


----------

